# arrow spine and paper tune



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be interested in the opinions on this two as I paper tune every arrow and setup I ever had and I've seem to get bullet holes when I would think I wouldnt and now I am tuning my new fanatic and can't get a bullet hole...Shooting some full lenth victory VAp 400s at 48 lbs which should be good....funny thing is the victory chart actually suggests I cut these arrows down to 28 or 29"....any other program would be telling me to use a 500 spine


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Spine is masked by nock travel issues....or can be used to mask nock travel issues. 

There is no reason for an arrow supported on the bottom to tail right/left out of a modern bow based on spine. It is a response to nock travel and would be more accurate to say that you could stiffen or weaken spine to mask the nock travel. Get rid of the nock travel and you're basically down to group tuning to determine which spine is best for your setup.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks -----I see what your saying


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

tmorelii:

can you explain this further.."Get rid of the nock travel and you're basically down to group tuning to determine which spine is best for your setup."

are you saying that if you set the centershot to dead center and the knock to 90 degrees, that you should just then shot groups of arrows of different spines and lengths until you find the ones that work the best? would you still do any paper tuning to determine spine?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

rdhj said:


> tmorelii:
> 
> can you explain this further.."Get rid of the nock travel and you're basically down to group tuning to determine which spine is best for your setup."
> 
> are you saying that if you set the centershot to dead center and the knock to 90 degrees, that you should just then shot groups of arrows of different spines and lengths until you find the ones that work the best? would you still do any paper tuning to determine spine?


No, to remove or minimize nock travel, we have to troubleshoot the whole system. The rest and nock point are only small parts of it. 

Removing nock travel is what we do when we tune the bow to the arrow instead of the traditional method of tuning the arrow to the bow. 

My personal procedure is basically captured here for hybrid cam bows. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2201734


----------

